# GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 & 16th Oct 2010



## DCB (Mar 21, 2010)

Right gents we now have a venue, Goswick Golf Club, and this match will be held on the above dates at Berwick upon Tweed (Goswick)Golf Club.

It has been assumed that the original protagonists will wish to return and either uphold the honour, or like me, actually try and win a point this time. Those who played last time are listed below and are asked to confirm their intentions with regard to this years event asap.

	DCB           Yes (2010)
	Dodger        Yes
	J_F           Yes
	TOMO21 
	SS2 
	StuartD 
	Madandra      Yes
	Toad          Yes
	Bonto 
	Fraser
	gjbike        Yes
	IMO2          Yes
	MurphTM       Yes
	Robo 
	Tincup 
	TonyN         Yes
	Vig           Yes
	Viscount17 
	Doh 
	Mike          Yes
	Screwback (Our Man on the ground this year)  Yes


With that in mind, weâ€™ve squeezed as much as we can out of the club to get 32 places.  That gives us 8 fourball matches. 

Golf....we are looking to play this in a Ryder Cup sort of style with 18 holes Better Ball on the Friday teeing off approx 1.30pm then find somewhere to eat and a few ales back in town then a further 18 holes Better Ball on Saturday teeing off approx 10.00am.

Costs....we have again secured a heavily discounted rate of Â£40 for the golf which we must thank Goswick for.

We have it  from a good source that Goswick will still be in great condition at this time of year. 

Invites are of course extended to all and it would be especially nice to have some of the GM team at the meet this year as they missed out last time round.

Whilst it is a Scotland vs England match, itâ€™s still a just another excuse to get out there and play golf. If numbers are mismatched, we may need volunteers to play for the other side !


----------



## KHW (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

I'm up for that, count me in.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm in Dave.........good man......good deal......good venue....good time of year and a good bunch of hackers.


----------



## Screwback (Mar 21, 2010)

I would also like to confirm


----------



## gjbike (Mar 22, 2010)

Count me in, hotel room booked


----------



## bordergolfer (Mar 22, 2010)

Count me in too - Thanks

DCB Yes (2010)
Dodger Yes
J_F Yes
TOMO21 
SS2 
StuartD 
Madandra Yes
Toad Yes
Bonto 
Fraser
gjbike Yes
IMO2 Yes
MurphTM Yes
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN Yes
Vig Yes
Viscount17 
Doh 
Mike Yes
Screwback (Our Man on the ground this year) Yes
Bordergolfer Yes


----------



## SS2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds great DCB. I was playing with Fraser yesterday and he'll get back to me later today to confirm if he can make it. Put me and him down as "almost certain" and I'll PM you when I get confirmation.

Looking forward to it already. For those considering coming along, the course is fantastic and the night out on the town is equally entertaining !


----------



## StuartD (Mar 22, 2010)

Well Done Dave.

Count me in.


----------



## DCB (Mar 22, 2010)

KHW, Bordergolfer,

I've added your names to a different list, list given on original post was for confirmation of who was looking to attend from original event. Giving them first chance to rejoin combat over the links.

Anyone else want to play, add your name to this list.

*2010 Additions*

KHW
Bordergolfer


----------



## Bonto (Mar 22, 2010)

Count me in Dave


----------



## madandra (Mar 22, 2010)

I cant wait for another visit to the Indian Curry House .... its not every day you laugh so hard that Mango Chutney comes down your nose but Vig and SS2 had me in stitches.

Lads, get yer name down and come along for a right good couple of days.


----------



## SS2 (Mar 22, 2010)

I cant wait for another visit to the Indian Curry House .... its not every day you laugh so hard that Mango Chutney comes down your nose but Vig and SS2 had me in stitches.

Lads, get yer name down and come along for a right good couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the infamous Mango chutney incident. That was caused by us repeatedly asking Fraser (who lost 10 & 8) if he had not even managed to half a single hole.

DCB, you realise that the 15th/16th October is the end of the October week (at least in my neck of the woods) and that might cause problems. ?


----------



## tincup (Mar 22, 2010)

Good man for organising this DCB. 
Count me in as a definate after thoroughly enjoying it last time


----------



## DCB (Mar 22, 2010)

DCB, you realise that the 15th/16th October is the end of the October week (at least in my neck of the woods) and that might cause problems. ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, aware of it, that weekend falls at end of Glasgow(West Coast) school hols and start of Edinburgh (East Coast) hols, the next weekend is start of English mid term so that affects things through to the end of the month.

Gents, I have to say, Screwback has been very helpfull in getting this off the ground as well, it's a team effort


----------



## gjbike (Mar 22, 2010)

Just to let any of the guys who have not been before that the Castle Hotel is only Â£37 per room with En-Suit and bed and breakfast, and they have a few  rooms left, Tel 01289 307900, its only a short walk to the pubs and curry house
http://www.thecastleberwickupontweed.co.uk/


----------



## PieMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Please put me down on the additions list. Cheers


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dave do you have to play in both days ? As o could only make the Saturday


----------



## DCB (Mar 22, 2010)

SteveK,

As J_F stated last time around,

"Just one thing not mentioned. Think it should be noted that everyone has the option to play either one or both rounds according to what time they have available.

If you want to just play on the Saturday, for example, you could join up on the Saturday morning.... or take a half day off and stay over on Friday night for "a few small sherries" and be up and ready for the early Saturday morning start."

Same stands for this year, although we'd obviously like to keep the numbers as balanced as possible to make best use of our allocated tee times. We'd certainly struggle to get any more tee times on the Saturday morning I'd have thought.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes thanks Dave,I will post a list of Hotels,B&B's etc for anyone needing this info when I get a minute....if you are looking for anyone to play for England I aint ya man!


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 22, 2010)

Great to have the extra tee times given the interest shown last year, Dave. And of course with 32 points available instead of 20 it provides the opportunity for a 25-7 win instead of 13-7.


----------



## DCB (Mar 22, 2010)

C'mon John, don't try and put them off, we need a few more English men to rally to the call and fight for the cause.

"Cry â€˜God for Harry, England, and Saint George" and all that stuff.

As Kitchener said " Your Country Needs You"


----------



## DMC (Mar 22, 2010)

As Kitchener said " Your Country Needs You"

  

Click to expand...

And as Wallace said 'Youre F****d'


----------



## DMC (Mar 22, 2010)

Should add that i would like to be counted in for this if possible please.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 22, 2010)

Me as well Dave but for the Saturday only if thats ok.


----------



## percy_layer (Mar 22, 2010)

*2010 Additions*

KHW
Bordergolfer
charlie_hopper
		
Click to expand...

I'm available to play for England if there's still spaces.


----------



## DCB (Mar 22, 2010)

Right, as things stand there has been a phenominal response since last night. There are certainly a lot of Scotsmen up for this one again.
DCB 
Dodger 
J_F  
TOMO21 
SS2 - Probably
Fraser - Probably 
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike  
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
DMC
SteveK â€“ (Sat Only) 

and from South of the Border, presently,

gjbike 
IMO2  
MurphTM  
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN  
Vig 
Viscount17 - Probably
Doh 
Pieman


----------



## Robo (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah put me down.Cheers Dave!


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd like to play both days if there's space?


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 22, 2010)

*2010 Additions*

KHW
Bordergolfer
charlie_hopper 
Alec
		
Click to expand...

I'm available to play for Scotland but if needed will swap for a weekend if there's still spaces.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SS2 (Mar 23, 2010)

DCB, arrangements have been made, please convert SS2 and Fraser from "probable" to "definite" !

Cheers !
Andy


----------



## madandra (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah, the return of the mad hatters.


----------



## DCB (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not carrying him again......... put me off my game he did........


----------



## DCB (Mar 23, 2010)

As we stand now :-

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2  
Fraser  
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike 
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
DMC
Alec
SteveK â€“ (Sat Only but may well be playing for Engerland) 

and from South of the Border, presently,

gjbike 
IMO2 
MurphTM 
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN 
Vig 
Viscount17 - Probably
Doh 
Pieman 
Colint

Plenty of time to think about it, if you're English. Still spaces for Team Engerland. 

Scotland currently have 16 names, so any additions there will go on the reserve list.

Any word from GM as to whether they would be looking to send anyone along ?


----------



## Steviebhoy (Mar 23, 2010)

Put me down for the scottish lads


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2010)

Any chance you can draw IM02 out with Fraser again?


----------



## DCB (Mar 23, 2010)

Cruel


----------



## SS2 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I for one will not be mentioning to Fraser or DCB their fabulous Friday fourball result in Feb 2009. 

Anyone that loses a fourball tie 10 & 8 could be mentally scarred for life and it would be *grossly unfair* for everyone on this forum to just *jump on the bandwagon* and <u>wheel out all sorts of jokes and general abuse</u>. 

I, for one, will take both Fraser and DCB to the bar before they tee off and offer to get them a half. It might be the only one they get all day...


----------



## DCB (Mar 23, 2010)

Good job we met IMO and TinCup when they had an off day


----------



## vig (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah, the return of the mad hatters.









Click to expand...

he obviously knew what was coming, hence the disguise.


I have booked my time off work so all systems go


----------



## SS2 (Mar 23, 2010)

he obviously knew what was coming, hence the disguise.
		
Click to expand...

Disguise ?


----------



## DCB (Mar 23, 2010)

He's actually calling a taxi  

If only it had come on time


----------



## Dodger (Mar 23, 2010)

A few links for accommodation in Berwick upon Tweed for any of you looking to get booked up already.....all the links are of places that people I know have stayed in over the last 3 or so years and all touch wood have been fine.

http://www.thecastleberwickupontweed.co.uk/

http://www.queensheadberwick.co.uk/

http://www.paradeschoolguesthouse.co.uk/index.htm

http://www.mirandasguesthouse.com/

http://40ravensdowne.co.uk/

http://www.kingsarms-hotel.com/

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=275

All bar the Travelodge are within 2 minutes walk of the Ale Houses we will no doubt be visiting for a sherry or two,the Travelodge is a good 10 minute walk.

If anyone needs any further info PM me and I will see if I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## TonyN (Mar 23, 2010)

I cant wait for another visit to the Indian Curry House .... its not every day you laugh so hard that Mango Chutney comes down your nose but Vig and SS2 had me in stitches.

Lads, get yer name down and come along for a right good couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the infamous Mango chutney incident. That was caused by us repeatedly asking Fraser (who lost 10 & 8) if he had not even managed to half a single hole.

DCB, you realise that the 15th/16th October is the end of the October week (at least in my neck of the woods) and that might cause problems. ?
		
Click to expand...


Its worth it just for the banter in the curry house. I wonder if they'll remember us! 

Cant wait for the return leg, Most anticipated fixture in my GM calander! (along with walton heath of course) 

Vig, we doing same as last time?


----------



## AckerHurst (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there

Bit of an odd one this, I am English; currently residing in Scotland and have had the pleasure of playing golf with John Findlay and Pete Sinclair in and around Edinburgh.  I am as keen as English mustard to join in on this match and would be very happy to join the ranks of the English team to focus on whooping the Scots.  If possible could you count me in for both days.  


Cheers Nigel  07*********


----------



## madandra (Mar 23, 2010)

Acker, welcome to the forum m8. I moved your mobile number as it is not required as yet and I dont want someone winding you up. I am sure the boys from the south (aka ... The Defeated) will welcome some fresh blood to their ranks but don't hold yer breath waiting for victory pal.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Acker, welcome to the forum m8. I moved your mobile number as it is not required as yet and I dont want someone winding you up. I am sure the boys from the south (aka ... The Defeated) will welcome some fresh blood to their ranks but don't hold yer breath waiting for victory pal. 

Click to expand...

Too late I've called him.........I've now got a new fitted kitchen, double glazing and a conservatory.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2010)

I still think the scots must have cheated some how. I mean a win. For scotland. That's just not credible.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there

Bit of an odd one this, I am English; currently residing in Scotland and have had the pleasure of playing golf with John Findlay and Pete Sinclair in and around Edinburgh.  I am as keen as English mustard to join in on this match and would be very happy to join the ranks of the English team to focus on whooping the Scots.  If possible could you count me in for both days.  


Cheers Nigel  07*********
		
Click to expand...


John Findlay, golf and pleasure all in the one paragraph!!! How much is he paying you???

I've played 36 holes with him and boy that was way too much!


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 24, 2010)

Craw, I was obviously busy trying to carry you for the one round and beat you in the next. Sadly I think I got them mixed up. You know I'm no the brightest. Luckily neither is AckerHurst. I try to mix with the befuddled hence why I like this place so much. I can vouch for him despite the obvious natural disadvantage of birthplace... Sheffield ffs. You'll meet him up north next month and if he sorts his putting out he'll be nearly average.


----------



## vig (Mar 24, 2010)

he obviously knew what was coming, hence the disguise.
		
Click to expand...

Disguise ? 

Click to expand...

You mean the moustache and beard were his?


----------



## vig (Mar 24, 2010)

I cant wait for another visit to the Indian Curry House .... its not every day you laugh so hard that Mango Chutney comes down your nose but Vig and SS2 had me in stitches.

Lads, get yer name down and come along for a right good couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the infamous Mango chutney incident. That was caused by us repeatedly asking Fraser (who lost 10 & 8) if he had not even managed to half a single hole.

DCB, you realise that the 15th/16th October is the end of the October week (at least in my neck of the woods) and that might cause problems. ?
		
Click to expand...


Its worth it just for the banter in the curry house. I wonder if they'll remember us! 

Cant wait for the return leg, Most anticipated fixture in my GM calander! (along with walton heath of course) 

Vig, we doing same as last time?
		
Click to expand...

can do.  Do you remember the name of the guest house?


----------



## AckerHurst (Mar 24, 2010)

I sense the early signs of concern expressed by the rock of Scottish golf


----------



## DCB (Mar 25, 2010)

So, as of this morning we have:-

For Scotland

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 - Probably
Fraser - Probably 
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike 
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
DMC
SteveK â€“ (Sat Only) 

and from South of the Border, presently,

gjbike 
IMO2 
MurphTM 
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN 
Vig 
Viscount17 - Probably
Doh 
Pieman 
AckerHurst

There's a long time to go before the event, but it's one you really don't want to miss.  

And for those who didn't see last years video, here's our oscar winning director, John_Findlay's "Directors Cut" of the  2009 event  .


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Will you count me in for both days please.....Im not a Jock,and i haven't got a frock...         Team England,Thanks Bill


----------



## DCB (Mar 25, 2010)

Consider it done centuryg5,

So, as of this evening we have:-

For Scotland

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 - Probably
Fraser - Probably 
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike 
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
DMC
SteveK â€“ (Sat Only) 

and from South of the Border, presently,

gjbike 
IMO2 
MurphTM 
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN 
Vig 
Viscount17 - Probably
Doh 
Pieman 
AckerHurst
centuryg5

If anyone  was even looking to just play the Friday.... given that SteveK will probably beturning out for Team Engerland on the Saturday (Long story, but...)


----------



## Timberbonce (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

I can do both days for sotb if there is still space.


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Why has my name been dropped from the list?


----------



## DCB (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Bad case of the "Cut & Paste" woes I'm afraid Alec and Colint.

Scotland have the following,

For Scotland

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2  
Fraser  
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike 
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
DMC
Alec

Stevek (Sat Only) ( There's still a story and a solution !)

and from South of the Border, presently,

gjbike 
IMO2     
MurphTM 
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN 
Vig 
Viscount17 - Probably
Doh 
Pieman
Colint 
AckerHurst
centuryg5
timberbonce


 Sorry


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

been out of action for the last week so just got to this;

sorting out accommodation and juggling days off but one way or another.


----------



## SS2 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 & 16th Oct 2010*

The Travelodge is wanting Â£55 a room without breakfast which is *<u>DAILY ROBBERY*</u> in my opinion so we will be investigating the smaller B & Bs, especially given the news that they are closer to the pubs and the curry houses*

* Plural, just in case we get thrown out or banned from the first one which, given last year's nonsense, is a distinct possibility


----------



## DCB (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Prices will no doubt drop nearer the time at Travel Lodge, but, town centre has it's appeal !


----------



## gjbike (Mar 29, 2010)

Just to let any of the guys who have not been before that the Castle Hotel is only Â£37 per room with En-Suit and bed and breakfast, and they have a few  rooms left, Tel 01289 307900, its only a short walk to the pubs and curry house
http://www.thecastleberwickupontweed.co.uk/

Click to expand...

cheap as chips


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Accommodation is now booked, so now definite.
I'll be staying at the Castle.

they still have at least one single remaining.

this is where I stayed last time (and Fraser almost did), comfortable, good breakfast, close enough to the centre, 

Ben More House
51 Church Street
Berwick-upon-Tweed
TD15 1EE
Telephone: (01289) 309274
Lynne Ellerby [lynne_ellerby@lpe51.fsnet.co.uk]


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just to let any of the guys who have not been before that the Castle Hotel is only Â£37 per room with En-Suit and bed and breakfast, and they have a few  rooms left, Tel 01289 307900, its only a short walk to the pubs and curry house
http://www.thecastleberwickupontweed.co.uk/

Click to expand...

cheap as chips 

Click to expand...

 Graham,.Took your advice and booked in for 2 nights,Thanks mate. Bill Cheap as Haggis


----------



## gjbike (Mar 29, 2010)

Bill are you travelling up on Thursday ?


----------



## tincup (Mar 30, 2010)

I am booked into the castle aswell, but only on the 15th, doing the same as last time travelling up on the 15th and travelling hom,e on the 16th. I looked at the travel lodge again but couldnt believe how much they were asking for having paid just over Â£30 for it last time


----------



## Timberbonce (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Which are the best 2 nights to stay?


----------



## SS2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I looked at the travel lodge again but couldnt believe how much they were asking for having paid just over Â£30 for it last time
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I paid something like Â£29 for the Travelodge last time so I don't know why they are now coming out with Â£55+.


----------



## DCB (Mar 30, 2010)

Me too, I paid something like Â£29 for the Travelodge last time so I don't know why they are now coming out with Â£55+.
		
Click to expand...

You must have wrecked the room the last time  

and they remembered the name


----------



## StuartD (Mar 30, 2010)

I looked at the travel lodge again but couldnt believe how much they were asking for having paid just over Â£30 for it last time
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I paid something like Â£29 for the Travelodge last time so I don't know why they are now coming out with Â£55+.
		
Click to expand...

Its the october school holidays up here starting that weekend. Typical hotel price hike tbh


----------



## Dodger (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*




			Which are the best 2 nights to stay?
		
Click to expand...

If you are coming from Darlo to play you would be best staying the 1 night (Friday).


----------



## SS2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Me too, I paid something like Â£29 for the Travelodge last time so I don't know why they are now coming out with Â£55+.
		
Click to expand...

You must have wrecked the room the last time  

and they remembered the name  

Click to expand...


----------



## Timberbonce (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm booked in to the castle for the Fri night.


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 3, 2010)

Bill are you travelling up on Thursday ?
		
Click to expand...

Graham, Yes i am travelling up on thursday,staying thurs night,friday night,travelling back to Morecambe Sat night


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*




			Which are the best 2 nights to stay?
		
Click to expand...

August 2nd & 3rd.
Terrific weather is forecast


----------



## CannyFifer (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm booked in to the castle for the Fri night.
		
Click to expand...

Me too now, left it late but got a room. Â£32 but not ensuite. Bargain.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2010)

There is a very good chance I may now be able to make this if you'll have me


----------



## IM01 (Apr 9, 2010)

There is a very good chance I may now be able to make this if you'll have me


Click to expand...

Leadership material...on the back of your recent team matchplay exploits!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 9, 2010)

Since putting myself down as one of the additions ages ago I am not sure now what the latest state of play is with regard to whether I am definitely representing the legions of St George!!! If I am, have booked into the Castle anyway for the Thursday, Friday and Saturday! If I'm not then someone can have my room!!


----------



## DCB (Apr 9, 2010)

Pieman,

Let me double check the spreadsheet I've got on my work laptop. as far as i can remember your in Team Engerland and have been from a faily early stage.

I'll post a clearer picture of everything, from both sides of the border,  later today.


----------



## DCB (Apr 9, 2010)

As of 9th April 2010 the Teams stand as follows,

For Scotland

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Fraser 
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike 
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
DMC
Alec

Stevek (Sat Only) ( There's still a story and a solution,  he must have an Engerlish granny !)

and from South of the Border, presently,

gjbike 
IMO2 
MurphTM 
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN 
Vig 
Viscount17 
Doh 
Pieman
Colint 
AckerHurst
centuryg5
timberbonce
Smiffy

All these are confirmed spots, so yes you can book your accomodation if you want to.

We still need one player from South of the border for Team Engerland.
There's already one name on a reserve list for the Scots.

Looks like a full 16 man team from each side. The last one was good, this one should be bigger and better.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 11, 2010)

No one from GM making the trip up again I see??


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to, humbly, offer my services to the England team for the forthcoming Goswick get together. Although I was born in Scotland I feel that I can now call myself an assimilated Englishman. I have lived in Yorkshire for 16 years, have two English sons and now prefer cricket to deep fried Mars Bar. 
I am not too shabby a golfer having learned the game over the links of East Lothian I can neck my beer with the best but my most valuable asset will be as a translator between the two teams. 




			When you win, say nothing, When you lose, say less.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SS2 (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like to, humbly, offer my services to the England team for the forthcoming Goswick get together. Although I was born in Scotland I feel that I can now call myself an assimilated Englishman. I have lived in Yorkshire for 16 years, have two English sons and now prefer cricket to deep fried Mars Bar. 
I am not too shabby a golfer having learned the game over the links of East Lothian I can neck my beer with the best but my most valuable asset will be as a translator between the two teams.
		
Click to expand...

Any attempt to "use the force" or employ any other otherworldly powers will result in your country of birth reclaiming you as one of our own !


----------



## DCB (Apr 19, 2010)

As of 19th April 2010 the Teams stand as follows,

For Scotland

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Fraser 
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike 
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
DMC
Alec

Stevek (Sat Only) ( There's still a story and a solution, he must have an Engerlish granny !)

and from South of the Border, presently,

gjbike 
IMO2 
MurphTM 
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN 
Vig 
Viscount17 
Doh 
Pieman
Colint 
AckerHurst
centuryg5
timberbonce
Smiffy
Pro_v_wan_kenobi

All these are confirmed spots, so yes you can book your accomodation if you want to.

There's already one name on a reserve list for the Scots.

Looks like we now have full 16 man teams from each side.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 28, 2010)

Can you stick me down as reserve for the south...., Southe.... nope! can't bring myself to say that, England  

I'll probably tag along anyway depending on what the Yorkshire crew are planning in the way of a road trip - yeah the last one was THAT good!


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Now the teams are ready, I wish i could attend.
Best of luck lads whats the long range weather forcast then?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Probably snow and 40 mph winds, which Dodger will describe as average for the time of year.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

can I be reserve for either side?


----------



## TonyN (May 4, 2010)

I cant wait for another visit to the Indian Curry House .... its not every day you laugh so hard that Mango Chutney comes down your nose but Vig and SS2 had me in stitches.

Lads, get yer name down and come along for a right good couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the infamous Mango chutney incident. That was caused by us repeatedly asking Fraser (who lost 10 & 8) if he had not even managed to half a single hole.

DCB, you realise that the 15th/16th October is the end of the October week (at least in my neck of the woods) and that might cause problems. ?
		
Click to expand...


Its worth it just for the banter in the curry house. I wonder if they'll remember us! 

Cant wait for the return leg, Most anticipated fixture in my GM calander! (along with walton heath of course) 

Vig, we doing same as last time?
		
Click to expand...

can do.  Do you remember the name of the guest house?
		
Click to expand...

Er no, I only remember we had to cross a train track to get to it!


----------



## Dodger (May 4, 2010)

http://www.carolinehouse.net/

Here you go Tony...


----------



## vig (May 4, 2010)

http://www.carolinehouse.net/

Here you go Tony...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Alan
Was that from memory or do you still have the details?


----------



## Dodger (May 4, 2010)

Memory,I remember telling my Burd where you were staying and we had never heard of it so took a wee drive by.....only a few doors from my old house but hadn't heard of it!


----------



## vig (May 5, 2010)

LOL


----------



## CannyFifer (May 9, 2010)

sorry guys but I'll have to withdraw from this as was informed I have a wedding on the Saturday, hopefully will be able to unbook my room at the castle but thought I'd inform you asap


----------



## DCB (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Alec. I'll take your name off the list.


----------



## madandra (May 10, 2010)

Alec, did you pay a deposit?


----------



## CannyFifer (May 10, 2010)

Alec, did you pay a deposit?
		
Click to expand...

not for the golf but left my card details for the room.


----------



## vig (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Alec. I'll take your name off the list.
		
Click to expand...

David, are you keeping a list of reserves?

I know Phil (whereditgo) jumped in fairly quick with a request, followed by Grumpyjock.  Not sure if anyone else PM'd you


----------



## DCB (May 10, 2010)

Yep, got a list with some names on it at the moment. I've pm'd the first on the list to make him aware and await a response.

I've got those two down on lists as well, so, all in hand at the moment.

Still a long time to go yet, something like 22 weeks on Friday not that I'm counting...


----------



## DCB (May 20, 2010)

Quick update,    as their specials have now been released for October if anyone is still looking for a place to stay.

KHW, you're on the small bed !


----------



## colint (May 20, 2010)

Cheers DCB, Â£23 including breakfast !


----------



## Dodger (May 21, 2010)

That's cheaper than staying in my own hoose for the night!


----------



## DCB (May 25, 2010)

As of 25th May 2010 the Teams stand as follows, there have been a couple of call offs. Unfortunately Alec and DMC have had to withdraw, so numbers now as shown below.

For Scotland

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Fraser 
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike 
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
Grumpyjock
Whereditgo

Stevek (Sat Only) ( There's still a story and a solution, he must have an Engerlish granny !)

and from South of the Border, presently,

gjbike 
IMO2 
MurphTM 
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN 
Vig 
Viscount17 
Doh 
Pieman
Colint 
AckerHurst
centuryg5
timberbonce
Smiffy
Pro_v_wan_kenobi

All these are confirmed spots, so yes you can book your accomodation if you want to.


----------



## bigbiffa (May 25, 2010)

where is this bein held /dates etc...


----------



## DCB (May 25, 2010)

Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 & 16th Oct 2010 [Re: DCB]
		
Click to expand...

It's at Goswick, heading gives dates


----------



## bigbiffa (May 25, 2010)

errrrrrrrrrr, doh! lol, i am silly!


----------



## bigbiffa (May 25, 2010)

are there spaces? and cost etc?


----------



## SS2 (May 26, 2010)

Quick update,    as their specials have now been released for October if anyone is still looking for a place to stay.

KHW, you're on the small bed !
		
Click to expand...

Fraser and I have booked into the Travelodge for the Friday. Separate rooms, of course, 'cos he can get a bit frisky after a few chutneys...


----------



## gjbike (Jul 26, 2010)

just been told at work that new rosters are being introduce in September and I wont be able to attend the match at Goswick,so there is now a spare room at the Castle hotel if any body wants it, hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2010)

I still haven't booked a room yet, what's the address?


----------



## DCB (Jul 26, 2010)

Right, I'll need to dig out and amend my spreadsheet and see what this means to numbers.

If memory serves me right I think we still have a full compliment of Englishmen, but I'll check and confirm. 

Watch this space.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 26, 2010)

I still haven't booked a room yet, what's the address?
		
Click to expand...

The Castle
103 Castlegate
Berwick-upon-Tweed
Northumberland
TD15 1LF
Tel: 01289 307900
Email: info@thecastleberwickupontweed.co.uk


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Steve, I am now booked in at The Castle. I guess that makes me a definite.


----------



## TonyN (Aug 8, 2010)

When do we need to have deposits in by

Graham have you got no leave left? Would be a shame not to have you there!


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's cheaper than staying in my own hoose for the night! 

Click to expand...

So Dodger is running a B&B noo.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to pull out of this chaps


----------



## john0 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to pull out of this chaps
		
Click to expand...

The bookies have just slashed England's odds of winning from 2/1 to Evens


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to pull out of this chaps
		
Click to expand...

The bookies have just slashed England's odds of winning from 2/1 to Evens    

Click to expand...


----------



## DCB (Aug 9, 2010)

Right then gents, it's only 10 weeks away and the excitement is mounting......

As of this morning, I had the following names in the frames

For Scotland

DCB 
Dodger 
J_F 
TOMO21 
SS2 
Fraser 
StuartD 
Madandra 
Toad
Mike 
Bonto
Screwback
KHW 
BorderGolfer
Grumpyjock
DuncanS (Fri Only)
Stevek  (Sat Only) 


and from South of the Border, presently,

IMO2 
MurphTM 
Robo 
Tincup 
TonyN 
Vig 
Viscount17 
Doh 
Pieman
Colint 
AckerHurst
centuryg5
timberbonce
Smiffy
Pro_v_wan_kenobi
Whereditgo

I've got one Scotsman sitting on a reserve list at the moment and with smiffy possibly calling off.....  

Anybody else wish to update their status for this event ?


----------



## Dodger (Aug 23, 2010)

Just to let you know that Fither Dodger has cleared his Diary and will be resuming his Ivor Robson role for the re-match........only thing he asked for was ''I hope that fanny Findlays knees don't turn to jelly again and he manages to get it past the wumans tee this time''!!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am hoping JF gets to go first again. That was funny.

I am also hoping Fraser has to play Ivan again.

Glad your Dad can make it. It feels a bit special to get announced on the tee. Not the norm. Adds to the pressure.


----------



## madandra (Aug 23, 2010)

Dodger, yer auld man added to the atmosphere. I look forward to seeing him again. J_F   _*MUST*_   go first to bannish the demons.


----------



## IM01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just to let you know that Fither Dodger has cleared his Diary and will be resuming his Ivor Robson role for the re-match........
		
Click to expand...

Good to know you can still be involved in golf when your playing days are behind you..


----------



## AckerHurst (Aug 27, 2010)

Gents, Scotsmen and Smiffy.  Sorry, however will have to drop out due to unplanned and unwelcome work commitments that have just been reversed into me.  Hope you can get another Englishman with slightly better putting skills and that the event goes well.  Apologies  AckerHurst


----------



## DCB (Aug 28, 2010)

Another on bites the dust......

There are a couple of others who either have called off or may be about to call off. 

How is everyone else fixed for this ?  Anyone else doubtfull ? Can you confirm or otherwise please.

With the call-offs/potential call-offs that I know about, we may be down to 14 a side which is not too bad really and keeps things evened up.

Not long to go now 7 weeks and it will be in full flow.


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 28, 2010)

If I have to tee off first again I'm taking a run up.....That way at least my club might make it past the ladies tee.

Sorry to hear AckerHurst can't make it. Hopefully see you sometime soon, Nigel.


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 28, 2010)

If I have to tee off first again I'm taking a run up.....That way at least my club might make it past the ladies tee.

Sorry to hear AckerHurst can't make it. Hopefully see you sometime soon, Nigel.
		
Click to expand...

Run-ups are not allowed but special dispensation is being applied for , as Dodger said, for that fanny Findlay  to play off the wumans tee at the first.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm definitely going - to be losing balls, who knows I might even find some of those I lost last time.

Bad luck Nigel.


----------



## tincup (Aug 31, 2010)

I am still a definate for this


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep, I'm still in.


----------



## Timberbonce (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

I'm still in


----------



## vig (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Still in, ribs permitting


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Im in,do not know which side to play for Devon or Dundee?


----------



## SS2 (Sep 2, 2010)

DCB has asked me to do the spreadsheet thang again for Goswick. 

So, everyone who is playing, can you email me this info to
starter at scoresaver.co.uk

Your Forum Name
Your Real Name
Handicap
Mobile Number
Where you are staying
Are you playing both days or just Friday or Saturday
Preferred Tee Time (for those travelling from way down south)
Anything else which is important...!

ta.

Andy


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 2, 2010)

andy, on it's way - I hope (I used andy@


----------



## Screwback (Sep 2, 2010)

DCB has asked me to do the spreadsheet thang again for Goswick. 

So, everyone who is playing, can you email me this info to
starter at scoresaver.co.uk

Your Forum Name
Your Real Name
Handicap
Mobile Number
Where you are staying
Are you playing both days or just Friday or Saturday
Preferred Tee Time (for those travelling from way down south)
Anything else which is important...!

ta.

Andy
		
Click to expand...

Is the email address starter@scoresaver.co.uk?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

replyed to starter@scoresaver.co.uk
is this right?


----------



## SS2 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Yup, I put "at" instead of "@" to avoid getting spammed. Apologies for confusion.

Confirmed so far:

Me
My mate Richard (in place of Fraser who, unfortunately, has had to withdraw for family reasons) 
Grumpyjock
Screwback
IMO2
Tincup
Viscount17

Cheers
Andy


----------



## vig (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Didn't you save last years Andy?

Mines the same


----------



## Dodger (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Right....... tee times were 1.30 to 2.30 on Friday but upon realising that it will be dark at 6.15pm Friday is now 12 til 1....that will see us get in before it is dark.

As for saturday tee times 10 am I believe.

By the way I am a definate.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Vig, yup I've got last year's copy so will retain your contact details.

Are you still off 13 ? Have you got accommodation booked ?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## vig (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*




			Vig, yup I've got last year's copy so will retain your contact details.

Are you still off 13 ? Have you got accommodation booked ?

Cheers
Andy
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, I will have to get my arse in gear.  Going to try and get us in same digs as last time.  I will let you know when i've sorted something


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

E mail sent to Andy SS2.............I'm in. Playing crap at times but I'm in anyway.


----------



## centuryg5 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*




			I'm still in
		
Click to expand...


----------



## centuryg5 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Andy,I have sent you all my info that you have asked for, if you don't receive it, let me know and will send it via here. regards, Bill


----------



## SS2 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Tommo and Centuryg5 added to the "I'll confirmedly be there!" list, which is currently:

DCB
centuryg5
Dodger
Grumpyjock
Guest Duncan
Guest Richard
IMO2
John_Findlay
KHW
Screwback
SS2
Tincup
TOMO21
Vig
viscount17


----------



## vig (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*

TonyN was a definite a couple of weels ago.


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*




			TonyN was a definite a couple of weels ago.
		
Click to expand...

Never trust the old bill.....


----------



## Timberbonce (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

I'm defo in. E-mail sent.


----------



## madandra (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

I have an interview for a new job the morra and if I am lucky it may mean not having holidays to use for the friday but I will keep the match secretary (SS2) posted.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*




			TonyN was a definite a couple of weels ago.
		
Click to expand...

I'll wait until Tony gets in touch to confirm handicap, mobile, email and accommodation before adding him to the "I'm definitely gonna be there" list.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*




			I have an interview for a new job the morra and if I am lucky it may mean not having holidays to use for the friday but I will keep the match secretary (SS2) posted.
		
Click to expand...

Well......did you get the joab or no.


----------



## madandra (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Dunno !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Really sorry guys, but an unexpected change in work circumstances means that I am now unable to make this - many apologies.

For those who may be interested, I have a room booked in the Castle Thursday, Friday and Saturday so if anyone would like it for all (or any) of those days then PM me and we can go about changing etc - deposit on it is paid.

Hope you all have a great meet and hopefully next year.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Sorry guys, forgot this, I'm still in. Booked into the castle thurs and fri night. Totally forgot to email. contact details as last year, and if I remember I will email details on Monday.


----------



## Toad (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

mike and I are def making it


----------



## DCB (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

I know it's still four weeks off, but anyone else still to confirm their intentions ?

Not seen anything yet from

Pro_V_Wan_kenobi
Wherediditgo
TonyN (although Vig says you are !)
Bordergolfer
StuartD
SteveK1969 (Saturday man!)


one or two others have made contact but further updates awaited.

There are one or two who have had to drop out, so we're probably looking at trying to manage 14 a side now.

Those who haven't already done so, can you forward details to SS2 as per earlier post.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Let me know if you are struggling to get even numbers DCB, I am sure we could rustle up extras if need be.


----------



## DCB (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Dodger,

Will do, hopefully we shouldn't be too far off even numbers.


----------



## Timberbonce (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp;amp; 16th Oct 20*

Lol. You won't be more than one of that's for sure.


----------



## StuartD (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp; 16th Oct 2010*




			I know it's still four weeks off, but anyone else still to confirm their intentions ?

Not seen anything yet from

Pro_V_Wan_kenobi
Wherediditgo
TonyN (although Vig says you are !)
Bordergolfer
StuartD
SteveK1969 (Saturday man!)
		
Click to expand...

I am in Dave. Was not keeping up to date with this thread. Details the same as last year except i have yet to book somewhere to stay. Somebody on here announced that the travelodge rooms were Â£19 a night when i was on holiday and by the time I got back they were Â£55. My work usually get offers nearer the time so will book through them.

Will send an e-mail off to Andy


----------



## TonyN (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Deepest apologies guys but I cant make it. 

Sorry I've left it late but was hoping for a change of fortune.

Plenty of videos please, so J_F can recreate another master piece.


----------



## DCB (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Another one bites the dust...

Sorry to hear that Tony.

I'm waiting for word from others and will put an updated list on here at the end of the week. There may well be a couple of slots vacant in the English Team if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

I'm still up for it, not been around much on here and must have missed the thread updates, will have read and try to get up to speed.


----------



## DCB (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Scotland V England Match 15 &amp;amp; 16th Oct 2010*

Bump


----------

